# Is this GERD?



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

I was diagnosed with GERD about a year ago, but never really felt the symptoms... at least, I didn't think I did. However, lately I've been thinking back to a lot of the "symptoms" I've had in the past, that I didn't think were anything to be concerned about at the time. However, now I'm thinking they might be a sign of reflux, even though I've been on Prevacid, Protonix, and currently am on Nexium (which, theoretically, should be getting rid of these types of symptoms). Recently I've had this slight "burning" sensation in the back of my mouth or the top of my throat area. It almost feels like a sore throat, except for the fact that it never really goes away. By that, I mean sometimes it flares up and I can notice it (like today) but other times I'll feel it only slightly (which means that if I don't "pay attention" to it I don't really notice it, but if I think about it then I can become aware of it). It's never as bad as a severe sore throat - even when it does "flare up" - but again it is a noticable "burning" sensation...I used to only have this sensation when I would wake up in the morning. I just thought that I had a sore throat, which would for some reason go away after a while (I didn't question it, I figured if it went away then maybe it was just mucus that was draining into the back of my throat while I was sleeping, or something like that). But the problem now, again, is that this burning feeling never really goes away... I do have other signs and symptoms of GERD (i.e. reflux of partially digested food, things getting stuck in the esophagus - though this really only seems to occur when I take metamucil - and so on). Again, I've been diagnosed with GERD. *However, I'm just wondering how much of what I am experiencing should be treated by the Nexium that I'm currently taking.* I never really was able to tell my doctor if the PPI's were working or not, mainly because I never had horrendous symptoms of GERD to begin with (i.e. compared to my IBS symptoms, the GERD was the furthest thing from my mind). However, lately I've become somewhat worried, because when my doctor did an endoscopy she stated that there was considerable damage to my esophagus, and that if untreated I could eventually develop Barrett's Esophagus. Of course, if I'm still experiencing the refluxed acid (as well as other symptoms of GERD), then it means the medications haven't really worked, and I'm that much closer to getting this condition. Thanks to anyone who has any advice... oh, and I bolded my question, because as I read back through this even I had trouble figuring out what exactly it was that I was asking. EDIT: Oh, and one last thing; sorry for the thread title. _Of course_ what I'm experiencing is GERD, it's just whether or not I should still be experiencing these syptoms when on the PPI's.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

I felt more GERD symptoms and other bad things when I WAS ON nexium... It got worse when I went on double dose... so same thing must be happening to you...I just said "F*it" and got off it, whatever happens will happen.. and now alot of my GERD symptoms is gone. I have other problems though not just that, but it definitely help me cope a little bit better....But of course im sure going on a strict diet and staying away from foods that causes reflux and not lying down a couple of hours after I eat helps....I took nexium for about 2 months and he said that it should have kicked in by now, and its the strongest drugs for acid right now...


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

firstone said:


> I felt more GERD symptoms and other bad things when I WAS ON nexium... It got worse when I went on double dose... so same thing must be happening to you...I just said "F*it" and got off it, whatever happens will happen.. and now alot of my GERD symptoms is gone. I have other problems though not just that, but it definitely help me cope a little bit better....But of course im sure going on a strict diet and staying away from foods that causes reflux and not lying down a couple of hours after I eat helps....I took nexium for about 2 months and he said that it should have kicked in by now, and its the strongest drugs for acid right now...


Thanks for the quick response. And yeah, I'm not exactly on what you would call a "strict" diet... in fact I'm really not on much of one at all. I figure; hey, I don't smoke, drink, do drugs... so I should be able to eat pizza once in a while, if I want. I also heard about Nexium being the "best" drug available... well, if it is and it's causing me to have symptoms that were even worse than those that I had when I was not on it, it doesn't say much about the type of drugs that are available to treat GERD....I'll try cutting out certain foods to see what happens, though. After all if my condition can be managed by just diet alone then it's obviously a much better option than taking Nexium for the rest of my life... especially since I'm always going to have to take medicine for IBS...Thanks again for the response, and I'll definately consider your words. I wasn't too happy about being on Nexium indefinately anyways...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a flavonoid supplement, originally for my cardio health. Amazingly, my GERD and associated chronic indigestion stopped within a couple of months and hasn't been a problem since 1998, no matter what I eat.Mark


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

overitnow said:


> I have been using a flavonoid supplement, originally for my cardio health. Amazingly, my GERD and associated chronic indigestion stopped within a couple of months and hasn't been a problem since 1998, no matter what I eat.Mark


I did a quick search on google for this, and evidently there are different kinds of Antioxidant flavonoids... Could you tell me specifically what supplement you use? Or what combination of supplements you use?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use something called Provex CV, a blend of red grape seed and skin, gingko, bilberry and quercetin, with some strong absorbancy co-enzymes. Along with cholesterol control and anti-oxidation, it has a great effect on circulation, brain as well as body.All of my bowel and digestive issues seen tracible to diet and smoking. My GERD was long developing, from ocassional to frequent to constant indigestion to reflux. (I suffered passed gallstones and a gastritus attack along the way.) Fortunately, I stumbled on this while the reflux was still ocassional, so there doesn't appear to be any damage done to my esophagus; but I have no doubt, from how everything about my digestion and bowels deteriorated over time, that this would have become a regular feature in my life. The added bonus was that it also gradually stopped my D, as well. No D, no GERD, and no further cholesterol tests from my doctor. (It also reversed a long lasting case of male smoker's impotence, another circulatory problem.) Needless to say, I am delighted with the results.Mark


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

overitnow said:


> I use something called Provex CV, a blend of red grape seed and skin, gingko, bilberry and quercetin, with some strong absorbancy co-enzymes. Along with cholesterol control and anti-oxidation, it has a great effect on circulation, brain as well as body.All of my bowel and digestive issues seen tracible to diet and smoking. My GERD was long developing, from ocassional to frequent to constant indigestion to reflux. (I suffered passed gallstones and a gastritus attack along the way.) Fortunately, I stumbled on this while the reflux was still ocassional, so there doesn't appear to be any damage done to my esophagus; but I have no doubt, from how everything about my digestion and bowels deteriorated over time, that this would have become a regular feature in my life. The added bonus was that it also gradually stopped my D, as well. No D, no GERD, and no further cholesterol tests from my doctor. (It also reversed a long lasting case of male smoker's impotence, another circulatory problem.) Needless to say, I am delighted with the results.Mark


Sorry for the delayed reply, I've been busy with some other stuff recently...Anyway, that all sounds great!







Now, I've searched for that product, but didn't immediately come upon a "home" site where this product can be purchased... do you just buy it at a store, like Tops or Wal Mart? Or is there a special place where it has to be ordered from? Thanks again in advance for the info


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

HiGerd and reflux are not caused by the food we eat , it is there anyway and the wrong food makes it worse, it cannot be cured by diet, or eating certain foods.I sometimes wonder if the "miracle cures" we sometimes read about on this forum are simply mis diagnosis of the real problem or some kind of advertising because there is often a product of some sort mentioned, instead of e.g. an anti spasmodic, or a P,P.I or a generic medication.


----------

